# Iroids?



## TK983 (Nov 27, 2018)

Has anyone else been burned from iroids.com bulking cycle?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

I would imagine that with a name like "iroids", everyone has been burned.....


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2018)

This topic seems to be all your here for. 3 thread about the same thing. Nothing on training or diet over that time since you been here. Just saying.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

recently ran a cycle of eyeroids 

worked so well looks like youre all naked


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2018)

anything that ends with.com is a total waste bud

you may be under dosed bad shit, you could just get taken 100% & never hear another word from him, etc

But regardless, your not ever going to get anything id be willing to inject.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2018)

There has to be a joke involving iRoids, Apple and juice to be had here.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2018)

I love hearing stories of people getting burned while ordering illegal substances from a website. I almost wanna laugh but I try not too.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> There has to be a joke involving iRoids, Apple and juice to be had here.



Do you not read the threads or is my joke that horrible ?



Zeigler said:


> recently ran a cycle of eyeroids
> 
> worked so well looks like youre all naked


----------



## RexT (Nov 28, 2018)

This is why you do your homework man. You're putting this in your body also. Don't order from websites.  Just some advice.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 28, 2018)

I can't say much about being burned by iroids, but I have experienced burning, itching, hemorrhoids.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Do you not read the threads or is my joke that horrible ?



I mean I wouldn't say it was horrible. I think you're just misunderstood is all.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Nov 28, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> anything that ends with.com is a total waste bud
> 
> you may be under dosed bad shit, you could just get taken 100% & never hear another word from him, etc
> 
> But regardless, your not ever going to get anything id be willing to inject.



Agreed.
Try ordering from sites that end in .gov instead.
Much more secure


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I mean I wouldn't say it was horrible. I think you're just misunderstood is all.



in other words 

the eyeroids cycle made my eyes so strong i can see through the clothes


----------



## Seeker (Nov 28, 2018)

Ive been burned by hemoroids. Fuk, badly. Smh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> in other words
> 
> the eyeroids cycle made my eyes so strong i can see through the clothes



Oh
*Awkwardly "hahaha"


----------



## Seeker (Nov 28, 2018)

I wasn't joking.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 28, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I wasn't joking.




gotta get that preparation H for prompt relief!


----------



## automatondan (Nov 28, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> recently ran a cycle of eyeroids
> 
> worked so well looks like youre all naked





PillarofBalance said:


> There has to be a joke involving iRoids, Apple and juice to be had here.





Zeigler said:


> Do you not read the threads or is my joke that horrible ?





PillarofBalance said:


> I mean I wouldn't say it was horrible. I think you're just misunderstood is all.



He didn't get it Z..... 


Eye guess your have to have an eye for comedy...


----------



## Mythos (Nov 28, 2018)

This site is a joke.. It sells only unknown orals with names like Deka Durabol. These are probably sugar pills. Pretty sad.. in fact I feel dirty now after visiting that site and probably should get a tetanus shot.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2018)

fuk anything with an i in front of it 

android rules !


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 28, 2018)

Mythos said:


> This site is a joke.. It sells only unknown orals with names like Deka Durabol. These are probably sugar pills. Pretty sad.. in fact I feel dirty now after visiting that site and probably should get a tetanus shot.



Cant believe you admitted going to that site.  lol  Get that tetanus shot and maybe a rabies one while you are at it.


----------

